# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Du lịch campuchia -  khám phá đảo koh rong samloem

## nguyenhung121

KOH RONG là hòn đảo được NewYork Times bầu chọn là 1 trong 45 điểm đáng  đến nhất thế giới năm 2012, được mệnh danh là Hawaii của Châu Á mà ít  công ty du lịch nào biết đến.


Du lịch Dạo Chơi sẽ mang đến cho qúy khách một trải nghiệm mới hoàn  toàn, đặt chân lên đảo Kohrong và khám phá đất nước chùa tháp huyền bí.  Đắm mình vào làn nước trong vắt, thưởng thức tiệc buffet sôi động trên  du thuyền và hoà mình vào thiên nhiên hoang sơ mà lãng mạn của "Hawaii  Châu Á".



LỊCH KHỞI HÀNH TOUR ĐẢO KOH RONG SAMLOEM - CAMPUCHIA:

Sài Gòn - Sihanouk Ville - Koh Rong - Bokor 4 ngày 3 đêm. 
Khởi hành: 23 giờ đêm các ngày mùng 3 và mùng 8 tết.
Giá: 4,890,000 đ/khách - Giá đặc biệt: 4,490,000đ cho khách đặt trước 16/1/2014.

Sài Gòn - Sihanouk Vile - Koh Rong 3 ngày 2 đêm.
Lịch khởi hành: Mùng 6 tết, Mùng 11 tết.
Giá: 3,990,000đ/khách - Giá đặc biệt: 3,690,000đ cho khách đặt trước 16/1/2014.

Các bạn vui lòng truy cập http://www.dulichtet2014.com/vi/ để biết thêm thông tin về các địa điểm du lịch hấp dẫn khác.

----------

